# Portfolio site...



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

My girlfriend's mom is trying to get me a job in web design... so I thought making a portfolio would be a good idea.  can you guys tell me what you think of it?  What it needs? what should go?

(it has not been tested in OS X browsers yet)
(works better in IE than NN 4.7)

http://home.datacomm.ch/aftermath/nummi/


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 8, 2002)

wow... great site! i love the design. you have very good talent...

i have my own portfolio site (for my own company that me and my dad started that I will be calling Bling Media, Inc.) but I haven't launched the site just yet but will sometime in the near future!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 9, 2002)

IS there anything missing?  Anything that I should take out?


----------



## dlookus (Apr 9, 2002)

I'm really impressed. Great typography.
Just a couple things I'd change:

-The notches in the corners of the images feel a bit ambiguous. I'd make them a bit bigger.

-Play around with the size and weight of ">>Enter" on the front page. Seems a bit large and a bit light to me.

-It's strange that when you enter the site there's nothing there except the header and footer. Maybe you can open to a description of your design philosophy or something. If you're like me you hate doing stuff like that, but I think clients really like it. Maybe just a collage of your work.

-I'd like to see links to the websites

-The copyright in the footer has a shadow but nothing else on the site does. Seems a little strange.

Really well done though. You should have no trouble getting work.

Works fine in IE on OSX.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 9, 2002)

Has anyone seen the site on windows ?


----------



## dricci (Apr 9, 2002)

The second page does nothing in Mozilla 0.9.9 builds (except play music). There is a big grey area that's blank.

Don't design a page for Internet Explorer. Design a page for the Internet. Read up on html standards, try searching google for some tips. It'll make you look better. As a Mac user, you should understand the value of following standards


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *Don't design a page for Internet Explorer. Design a page for the Internet. Read up on html standards, try searching google for some tips. It'll make you look better. As a Mac user, you should understand the value of following standards  *



  IE is my favorite browser.  The site looks great in IE, ok in N 4.7 // shit in windows IE.  html standards?  I used tables and frames.  how much more standard do you want me to get?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *The site looks great in IE, ok in N 4.7 // shit in windows IE.*



looks pretty good to me on my IE 6 for XP


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> 
> looks pretty good to me on my IE 6 for XP *



can you post a screenshot please ?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 10, 2002)

Oooops.. posted as Rick   Yeah bling... can I see a screenshot of it in IE XP ?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 10, 2002)

here you go...


----------



## rinse (Apr 10, 2002)

nummi, what do you find is irritating about it's appearance in WinIE? big type?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 10, 2002)

look at blings screenshot... in the web design frame with Aftermath Nummi ports, ect... that little blue triangle in the top right... look at the site in IE 5+ mac... and the text is stuck to the left side... I will fix all of these probs soon.


----------



## brodie (Apr 10, 2002)

i like it, a few points i would pick up on though-

there are no apparent links to the sites you have designed

the on/off it too much of a distraction, and it doesn't need to be flash, its gonna look really weird if the viewwer doesnt have the plugin and wonders what that tiny little flash file is. you could do it in javascript or even a pulsating gif.

the copy makes you sound like a novice with skill, i appreciate this may not be  a neccessary point, but if you want clients, you need to sound competant and experienced. its a bullshit point but think of yourself as a company, not a person, so sell your company, nummi.design, and not jerry nummi.

the email link need to be more obvious and should link to a form, not a mailto: you have to remember some people you are selling to probably have little knowledge of the net, and or PC's, and apps starting up are either too much to wait for, or too confusing to the uninitiated.

can you center up the frame, it looks bad in that corner, maybe have a second bgcolor just to fill it out. 

maybe make the contacts etc as rollovers, just to let people know their hitting something.

ultimately, your a graphic designer with web skill, trying to sell a product, use your abilties to sell it, dont lay it out like an online CV, make the resume part more interactive, dont list your objectives it makes you sound like a school leaver, and dont list your apps, who cares? only the initiated, and their not your target.

if i were trying to sell myself as a web designer, i would build a site that was as interactive an intuitive as possible, with putting bells on it, which you have done, almost. its brutal i know but you need to open up your creativity and forget about standard resumes.

sorry its so brutal but i think it has a lot of potential, and a resume shouldn't ever go out 'til the 5th draft.

flame on.....


----------



## rinse (Apr 10, 2002)

brodie has a lot of good points. i found your resume to be loaded a lot of unnecessary stuff as well.


however, i'm sure the audio is contained in the flash file... why not have the controller be flash? no problem here with that, besides it's rather twitchy behavior.


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *IS there anything missing?  Anything that I should take out? *



1. is the photgraphy yours? (i admit i did not read all the posts here)

if yes --> good job if no --> have you paid the license?

2. i'd start with the sound off and give people the option to turn it on

(i hate sites with sound, mostly because i listen to music on my computer and then i get this extra bumpa bumpa that i never asked for)

3. whne you present the final product don't include empty categories or things, "coming soon"  -- i wouldn't hire you, after all your incomplete site makes me think you have incomplete skills.

4. nice design... completely useless. i love the gmunk type design but i canot begin to use it siply because i like simple to the point things that have absolutely no visual embelishment. -- this would make you wonder why the F*** i went to art shool then! in other words apple's site is the most beautifull thing in the world. 

5. overall i like it, i'd give it a 7.5 out of 10. keep up the good work. you can only get better; if you unlearn some things (but this might be just based on my bias... well obviously!)


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brodie _
> *i like it, a few points i would pick up on though-
> 
> there are no apparent links to the sites you have designed
> ...



word my man , exept i still like simple sites better.

i'd probably do good designing ibm's site  as it looks now it's shit (ibm's site that is)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 11, 2002)

"the on/off it too much of a distraction, and it doesn't need to be flash, its gonna look really weird if the viewwer doesnt have the plugin and wonders what that tiny little flash file is. you could do it in javascript or even a pulsating gif."

 the music is Flash... how would I use javascript? I think 98% of users have flash... i am going to keep it.  A pulsating gif?  I think that would be even more distracting. Eh ?

 The copy is crap... I know.  I just needed to put something in there for now.

"dont lay it out like an online CV"  

  What does that mean?


 How can I make my resume more "interactive" ?


----------



## brodie (Apr 11, 2002)

oK, its seems i have offended you, i didn't mean to, i appreciate tha this is your hard work, im just trying to offer constructive criticism.

you could embed the music or stream it, you could then use the image, say it was a pulsating gif, by that i mean a throbbing image rather than a flickering one, as an onclick to turn the music off and on. if you want a javascript go to dynamicdrive.com, im sure they'll have something for you.

i do explain what i mean by "dont lay it out like an online CV", its an example of your skill, which contains information about you, not the standard word CV template put online, and i mean that in the nicest way, so please dont feel im having a shot at you.

also, i dont think 98% of internet users have flash, so you do have to cater for them, and something so small is not going to be worth the DL.

i do like the site, but you asked what it needs and what should go.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brodie _
> *oK, its seems i have offended you
> 
> also, i dont think 98% of internet users have flash, so you do have to cater for them, and something so small is not going to be worth the DL.
> *



"oK, its seems i have offended you"

  NO NO NO... you did not.  I want you to beat the hell out of me. I hate the site anyway.  I hate all of my work... never happy with it. *sniff *sniff. anyway...

What is "CV"?

 98%.  That is what macromedia says. (yeah i know... they would just say that for business reasons.)  I just wanted to add some audio because the site seemed a little boring.

If someone does not have flash... they are missing out on a lot of *kick ass, sweet, bitchen* content on the internet.


----------



## rinse (Apr 11, 2002)

nummi, i have no problem with it being in flash, what version are you publishing it in?

i say, might as well use version 4, since what you are doin' is not very complex, and then you will assuredly have 90%+ of the audience.... take a close look at the survey's penetration by version number data.


----------



## putamare (Apr 11, 2002)

According to Macromedia:


> In December 2001, NPD Research, the parent company of MediaMetrix, conducted a study to determine what percentage of Web browsers have Macromedia Flash preinstalled. The results show that 98.3% of Web users can experience Macromedia Flash content without having to download and install a player.


Now, on one of my clients' sites, I have a redirector that guides people that dont have Flash 3 or above to an HTML-only version. Since Jan 1, there have been 34,748 redirects to the flash version & 14,940 to the HTML. That adds up to 70% flash for me, but YMMV. My site is aimed at an older audience than is typical of the web, but I have no idea if that's why my numbers skew to less than 98% (nor do I care). 

On the other hand, since you're targeting a specific audience (and not the general public) that is web oriented, they're going to have flash, or be completely anti-flash (happens, I guess).

As a concept for a portfolio I would suggest the possibility of separate sections that emphasize your talents in the various aspects of web design: pure html, client side scripting, server side scripting, Flash, etc. It is important to show both a creative and a practical side.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 11, 2002)

OK... I will just try to find a script that will re-dirent them to a non-flash version of the site... know where i can get one?


----------



## putamare (Apr 11, 2002)

You could try Macromedia's Flash Deployment Kit or the tutorials at FlashKit, but I wasn't really suggesting you need a redirect. Any design firm w/o flash has got to be a little ... odd, though plenty might choose not to use it, they'll have it.


----------



## brodie (Apr 12, 2002)

CV stands for Curriculum Vitae, its just another way of saying resumé. you can get a detect plugin here.

 if you're pretty up with Flash, you make a complete flash site, thats definately a way to show off your talent and creativity.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 12, 2002)

Yeah... as soon as I get LiveMotion 2.0... expect a site made with nothing but flash.  Macromedia Flash is a pain in the ass... but that is another story. eh?


----------



## evildan (Apr 12, 2002)

Nummi,

Man, great job on the site... we really should get together and start our own design firm... know anyone with a Million in investment money to play around with?

No, me either... couple of things about your site. I'll try not to mention anything that has already been mentioned.

Indent the links on the secondary page... "Aftermath, Nummi Portfolios...etc"

Also, remove this from your resume...


From Hardware
UMAX Scanner
BUSLink CD Burner

* We don't need to know you can scan, and burn... these things should be basic. by putting them in your resume, it makes it seems as though you're putting in everything you know... a resume is only ment to highlight your skills, not list them all.


Software 

Roxio Toast
Fetch
Aladdin StuffIt
Netscape
Internet Explorer
OmniWeb
Opera

* Again I'd like to see these removed as well. Saying you know how to use a browser makes it seem like you're trying to list every program on your computer, and you shouldn't do that.

I'd be happy to help more with your resume and site, feel free to email me. I'm going through the same thing right now. I've started a job search in the Madison, WI area.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by evildan _
> *-Man, great job on the site... we really should get together and start our own design firm.
> 
> --Indent the links on the secondary page... "Aftermath, Nummi Portfolios...etc"
> ...



- LETS DO IT!  

-- indent... you must be using windows, or NN.  The links are indented in IE.  But I fixed that problem. I updated the site a little bit... and I will remove some of those things like the scanner and browsers.. you are right, that was just plain stupid for putting those things on there.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 15, 2002)

evildan:  where is your portfolio?  is it ready for viewing?


----------



## evildan (Apr 15, 2002)

Nummi,

My portfoio is not ready for viewing. I have been writing resumes all week. 

I'm still on the look out for a job, so I'll have to get back to the portfolio soon.

I was thinking of doing it all in Flash.

Last night on my drive home, I thought of a great idea. I was going to design a computer from scratch. and have that as the focal point of my portfoio.

So if I wanted to demonstrate my ability to design websites, I could do a website for this made up computer.

I could also design other movies illustrating the computer's features and os etc.

this would be a made-up computer, of course. But I would want it to be realistic in all aspects... room for a hard drive, memory, processor, etc.

I thought it would be a good idea for the design crowd. We could meet and discuss various box designs etc...

what do you think?


----------



## dricci (Apr 15, 2002)

Do this:

Quad 3.3 GHz G5 with 4.5 GB of DDR SDRam with an NVidea GForce 4 Ti. 10/100/1000 Ethernet connected directly to a fiber optic backbone pipe. Running OS X 10.3, of course.


----------



## evildan (Apr 15, 2002)

Is any one interested in designing some conceptual computer boxes?

I'd like to have a quad-processor mother-board design, so cases will have to account for that.

Right now, I don't want to see any interior designs, let's focus on the box itself.

What would your dream computer look like? Keeping in mind, this thing has to be realistic and practical.

I am going to work on some shape concepts after I post this. I'll share those ideas with the group.

Maybe I'll start another thread for this idea, if anyone is interested.


----------



## evildan (Apr 15, 2002)

Okay check it out... go to the following link to read about this idea in length...

The Perigee Project


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 19, 2002)

I think the site is almost finished.  I updated it a couple of days ago.  I cannot remember who said I should center the site. but i did it... then I remembered why I did not do it in the first place.  The site just fits on an 800X600, but nothing smaller.  So if I center the site... it will not fit.


----------

